# Bear Whitetail II Draw Lenght Adjustment ? ?



## hylander (Jul 19, 2006)

Looking at buying this Bow, can it be adjusted down to 28" draw ?


http://sacramento.craigslist.org/spo/2221963261.html


----------



## G5Epic (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, this is the same bow model I owned over 20 yrs ago. I don't know if you can even get parts for it. Might have to be "rigged" if any of the cables fail. As a collectors item, there may be some value in it but I would buy a new over this one. If memory serves me right, there may be different locations on the cam to adjust cables to allow for draw length adjustments. Good Luck


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

not worth the $100 hes asking, i would pass, AND i have one of these myself in the garage too. but DL adjustments are in the cables, theres slots you move then from one to another to adjust. you can do better than this for $100


----------

